# Transmission OUT



## Mddrummer911 (Jul 9, 2011)

Ok so I have been having issues with my transmission for the last month or so, I even took it to a dealership (because i have gm extended) and they just said I needed to learn how to drive a stick.
well the problem first started off, when I had traction controll off and was spinning tires (high rpm), it wouldnt go from 1st to 2nd, or 2nd to 3rd. with the clutch to the floor when you tried to shift it would just grind while trying to go into the next gear.
well then a few days later I made a hard pull from a dead stop, taking off around 3k made it through 3rd with only slight grinding and realized that the clutch was slipping the whole way.
well this morning I get up and get ready for work and go out and start it to warm up so the windows would defrost (I know I dont have a garrage so I have to park outside), and I went to put it in gear and it absolutely wouldnt go into any gear. I had the clutch pedal to the floor with the car sitting still in the drive way and i just couldnt get it in any gear. I turned the car off and then it would go into gear, started it and it would move but I couldnt get it out of gear to shift to the next. no grinding now, It just wont go, like its stuck...
Anyone that knows transmissions want to take a guess?


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Your clutch is toast......


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Too late to ask now but could you put it into a gear with the car off? You're going to need a clutch at the least and please, please replace the slave and get a remote bleeder.


----------



## Mddrummer911 (Jul 9, 2011)

yes, with the car off i could get it into gear, any gear. yes when its apart I plan on replacing the slave. where do you get a remote bleeder?
I think the dealership said that everything except the clutch disk itself is covered under warrantee, so what ever they dont say is the problem I will have to pay for out of pocket.


----------



## Mddrummer911 (Jul 9, 2011)

on another note, I see where it said on the side of the trans that they recomend dex 3 atf fluid. I plan on changing the fluid while the trans is out. I already have a case of synthetic dex 6 on the shelf that honestly I dont know where i got it or for what project i was planning on using it for. does anyone know if dex 6 will work in our trans?


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

svede1212 said:


> Too late to ask now but could you put it into a gear with the car off? You're going to need a clutch at the least and please, please replace the slave and get a remote bleeder.


Sounds like he not only tried that but started it in gear and lurched off and tried to shift it. (Please don't to that!!!)


Mddrummer911 said:


> I turned the car off and then it would go into gear, started it and it would move but I couldnt get it out of gear to shift to the next.


At very least, you need a slave but I'd change everything while I was in there (including adding a remote bleeder) if it were me.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Mddrummer911 said:


> on another note, I see where it said on the side of the trans that they recomend dex 3 atf fluid. I plan on changing the fluid while the trans is out. I already have a case of synthetic dex 6 on the shelf that honestly I dont know where i got it or for what project i was planning on using it for. does anyone know if dex 6 will work in our trans?


Only put in Dex 3. You and your transmission will be much happier. *DO NOT* use Dex 6

BTW the new fluid part number is P/N 88861800


----------



## Mddrummer911 (Jul 9, 2011)

Would this kit work?
GM Parts Direct: Your direct source for Genuine GM Parts


----------



## Mddrummer911 (Jul 9, 2011)

Ok I started the car to move it around for the tow truck to get it tomorrow and now it drives just fine....wtf!?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Flush the clutch master and slave.


----------



## Mddrummer911 (Jul 9, 2011)

Yea the hydraulics were my first guess too, already tried flushing/bleeding the system


----------

